# **Unitronic Fall Sale - Save on Software, Exhausts and Intakes**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

​[HR][/HR]*CHECK OUT THESE GREAT FALL SALE DEALS!

*​[HR][/HR]*SEPTEMBER 24[SUP]th[/SUP] TO OCTOBER 7[SUP]th[/SUP], 2019

*​[HR][/HR]*SAVE $100 OR 10% ON NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE**

*SAVE 10% ON SELECT UNITRONIC INTAKE SYSTEMS***

*SAVE 10% ON UNITRONIC EXHAUST SYSTEMS*

*SAVE 20% ON UNITRONIC MQB TURBO INLET

*​[HR][/HR]




*OR SHOP BY CATEGORY
*



​[HR][/HR]*
SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!
*








​[HR][/HR]*_10% OR $100 OFF_, whichever is the greater discount, with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for a total savings of _$250_ ! 

**Excludes Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake Systems.

Australia and New Zealand customers are eligible for Unitronic Performance Software discounts only. Please contact Unitronic distributor BWA Auto for more information.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Only a few days left!


----------

